# Upstate NY dump finds, help with some odd ones.



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 12, 2020)

Well I finished the rest of the upstate NY dump on my grandparents property, and I'm pretty happy with the results, especially since I thought there was nothing really left since last time. I have some odd ones that I have no idea what the story behind them is.





Back from left to right:
Milk bottle (base embossed Canfield Supply Company), Newer etched made in germany wine?, (Ghost Acl) Mountain Side Keffir Cream jar (Lexington, Ny?), odd food bottle, and a Genesee Can.
Front Left to Right:
Chelsea China, Homeopathic Vial, Atlas E-Z Seal lid, glass button and a Teal glass vehicle light?




From top left to right: Johnson's Car-Nu, Veedol Motor Oil, and a Sunsweet Prune Juice.
From bottom left to right:
Sunoco Motor Oil (Back missing, just kept it for display), Veedol Motor Oil, Sinclair (?) Oil Can, Krueger Cream Ale can and the Genesee Can before cleaning.

Sending those along with the ones from last time to my buddy for cleaning, will post what they look like when they get back:



Base of Milk (Canfield Supply Company) anyond have any information on it or the company?




Base of wine, etched made in Germany:




Mountain Side Keffir Cream Jar (Lexington, NY), any info on this company? I may also get it repinted. I know it was green before it all flaked off. Any tips of how to repaint?




Base of bowl (Chelsea China) any information on this mark and company?




Teal vehicle light (?):




I guess I did ok for an hour or so of digging.

Also got some nice pics of the area when leaving:







Thanks for looking,
            PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 12, 2020)

Beautiful area !


----------



## embe (Oct 12, 2020)

"teal vehicle light" is odd.  Blue around here means snow removal although it could be something else.  

At first glance it looks like a busted off top from an insulator (which it isn't)


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe the teal blue vehicle light is a lens for the stern side navigation lamp on a boat ???  Cool finds


----------



## embe (Oct 12, 2020)

Similar thought...but green Green (or White) for stern?, maybe back then they used Blue for stern, I don't know.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2020)

maybe the blue thing a orange juice maker?


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 12, 2020)

I think the blue thing is a tail light


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 12, 2020)

What is the cone top can in picture 3


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 12, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> What is the cone top can in picture 3


Not sure yet, can only see part of the can, needs to be cleaned...


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not sure yet, can only see part of the can, needs to be cleaned...




Post a pic of the part you can see & I can probably tell you what it is.


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2020)

I found a modern ( from 2019-20 )  Genesee beer can the other day , it was off a back country road in some trees , I had never seen one before said it was from Rochester NY , don't think its sold here 

most rusty cans will clean up somewhat but getting tougher each year as they've been outdoors longer and more damaged


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Post a pic of the part you can see & I can probably tell you what it is.


By piece of writing a literally meant a piece(you can barely see it maybe J and a P?, pretty tough to figure it out without further cleaning. I'll definitely show you when i find out what it is. Hopefully it will clean nicely and is rare one!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2020)

I was hoping for a piece bigger then 1/4 inch by 1/4 inch. All I see is a possible letter P. I'll go out on a limb a suspect it could be a Old Topper. LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I was hoping for a piece bigger then 1/4 inch by 1/4 inch. All I see is a possible letter P. I'll go out on a limb a suspect it could be a Old Topper. LEON.View attachment 213141


I'll definitely let you know what it is when I get it cleaned more.


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 16, 2020)

I've seen blue airport runway lights with glass domes that look similar. Not positive but just a possibility.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 17, 2020)

JustGlass said:


> I've seen blue airport runway lights with glass domes that look similar. Not positive but just a possibility.


I figured its too small for that.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Well I finished the rest of the upstate NY dump on my grandparents property, and I'm pretty happy with the results, especially since I thought there was nothing really left since last time. I have some odd ones that I have no idea what the story behind them is.
> 
> View attachment 212959
> Back from left to right:
> ...





PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Well I finished the rest of the upstate NY dump on my grandparents property, and I'm pretty happy with the results, especially since I thought there was nothing really left since last time. I have some odd ones that I have no idea what the story behind them is.
> 
> View attachment 212959
> Back from left to right:
> ...


I thought I might be able to find something about your Chelsea China bowl, but I couldn't find that mark at all. I wonder if it is imitation...





						Chelsea Porcelain Marks & Chelsea Anchor Marks -
					

A Guide to Dating Chelsea Porcelain Marks including marks for the triangle period, the red anchor period and the Chelsea gold anchor period marks




					antique-marks.com


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 21, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> I thought I might be able to find something about your Chelsea China bowl, but I couldn't find that mark at all. I wonder if it is imitation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issues. It is kinda odd.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I had the same issues. It is kinda odd.


Yes, especially since it isn't even listed under imitation! It looks like something from the 40's or at least not really old, but not modern, either...


----------

